# dead



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

hello h e l l o - H E L L O !!! dam this place is dead.all i get back is echos


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

hellloooooooo!!


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

We’re here, ya just can’t hear us.


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

FINALLY some activity!! can't hear you but i see them bright LIGHTS off the point at night


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

is everyone ready


spearfisher59 said:


> hello h e l l o - H E L L O !!! dam this place is dead.all i get back is echos


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

what kinda shit y'all been smokin?
jack


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

only the best


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i seeeee.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

you'll have to explain why you're mad, even though you're not mad. lol.
jack


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

sometime ME mad sometime me not right now ME not i don't think


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm not mad. There is a lot of madness, but I'm not part of it.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

SurfRidr said:


> I'm not mad. There is a lot of madness, but I'm not part of it.


This may help y'all get through the day. Feel free to be mad after you get the lyrics out of your head.....next week. LOL


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

H2OMARK....Jack references Pink Floyd...and you expose us to mind torture?

As Daffy Duck would say...." you're ...you're...dithpicable!!!".


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

king, here';s another one for ya:
now we can answer many question that have never been asked.
what did you say?
i said, now we can ask many questions that have never been answered.
jack


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

H2OMARK said:


> This may help y'all get through the day. Feel free to be mad after you get the lyrics out of your head.....next week. LOL


OMG i need a drink and a smoke after 13minute of that!!!!!!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

spearfisher59 said:


> OMG i need a drink and a smoke after 13minute of that!!!!!!!


roll me one while you're at it. lol.
jack


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

420 on roll up another ONE LOL


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

420 friendly?
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

There must be some way out of here
Said the joker to the thief
There's too much confusion
I can't get no relief


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

jack2 said:


> There must be some way out of here
> Said the joker to the thief
> There's too much confusion
> I can't get no relief


that sounds like a BAD COMPANY song no that was can't get NO SATISFACTION


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

spearfisher59 said:


> that sounds like a BAD COMPANY song no that was can't get NO SATISFACTION


All Along The Watchtower....Jimi Hendrix
Satisfaction is the Stones


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

It's a small world after all
It's a small world after all 
It's a small world after all 
It's a small, small world

Written by a demon from hell to torture us all.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

spearfisher59 said:


> that sounds like a BAD COMPANY song no that was can't get NO SATISFACTION


originally written by bob dylan. the version i remember was by hendrix.
jack


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

kingfish501 said:


> All Along The Watchtower....Jimi Hendrix
> Satisfaction is the Stones


you right--------i think wrong


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> It's a small world after all
> It's a small world after all
> It's a small world after all
> It's a small, small world
> ...


LOL, stayed with ya' all day didn't it.....sorry man but I just couldn't resist.


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

H2OMARK said:


> LOL, stayed with ya' all day didn't it.....sorry man but I just couldn't resist.


now it looks like it will be prolonged another day


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> LOL, stayed with ya' all day didn't it.....sorry man but I just couldn't resist.


Naw, I'm immune to it now. My white blood cells rush to my ears and plug them up at the first notes.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

da da da da da da da dadada
da da da da da, da da dadada
it aint in my head. lol
jack


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

jack2 said:


> da da da da da da da dadada
> da da da da da, da da dadada
> it aint in my head. lol
> jack


Yes, it is, jack...forever.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Baby Shark is much worse.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yep,
baby shark, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo lol. lmao
being a school teacher helps.
jack


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> Baby Shark is much worse.


Damn it!


----------

